# Hello from NE, England



## terry_gardener (Dec 26, 2011)

Just like to say hello to all the martial talk members. 

hope you all had a great christmas


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 26, 2011)

Hi! How is sunny Stockton which is all of 16 miles or so up from me! Who do you train with up there?


----------



## terry_gardener (Dec 26, 2011)

Tez3 said:


> Hi! How is sunny Stockton which is all of 16 miles or so up from me! Who do you train with up there?



about 8 yrs ago i use to do taekwondo with chung do kwan but stopped due to work commitments. at the moment i am not taking any classes but researching which schools /arts are available to do in the area. 

my choices are: 
karevo martial arts. http://www.karevo.com/
Teesside Academy Shukokai         Karate.http://www.teesside-shukokai.co.uk/index.html
rainbow aikido club http://www.rainbowaikido.co.uk/pages/main.htm
stockton taekwondo http://www.stocktontaekwondo.co.uk/

chung do kwan no longer do classes near me. 

i will see what happens, but prefer the sound of the karate club most so will have a look in the new year.


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Dec 26, 2011)

Hello, and welcome to MT!


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 26, 2011)

terry_gardener said:


> about 8 yrs ago i use to do taekwondo with chung do kwan but stopped due to work commitments. at the moment i am not taking any classes but researching which schools /arts are available to do in the area.
> 
> my choices are:
> karevo martial arts. http://www.karevo.com/
> ...



Ah that's easy! Train with Mark Raistrick at the Teeside Academy, I've been up to his place for Iain Abernethy's seminars he hosts. Good club and nice people.


Karevo had some of their people fighting on our shows a while back, nice people but I don't know what their instruction is like.

You're welcome to come down to us if you want to train MMA, or just fancy a chance every so often lol!


----------



## Sukerkin (Dec 26, 2011)

Welcome on board, Terry - very nice to see another Englander here {we're a wee bit outnumbered :lol:}.


----------



## Gnarlie (Dec 26, 2011)

Oi be English too!  Albeit from the opposite coast.  Hope you had a great Xmas too.  Friend of mine is a Shukokai 2nd Dan, and his striking self defense stuff is pretty solid, if that's what you're after.


----------



## Sukerkin (Dec 26, 2011)

In fact I notice that Terry joined the board way back in 2004!  Quiet fellow .


----------



## thegatekeeper (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks for your wishes. Glad to have you here.


----------



## terry_gardener (Dec 27, 2011)

Sukerkin said:


> In fact I notice that Terry joined the board way back in 2004!  Quiet fellow .



correct i joined back in 2004 when i started doing taekwondo. when i stopped doing TKD i evenually stopped checking the martial talk forums. i have not done alot of exercise in the last 4-5 yrs anyway due to ongoing medical problems, which are sort off controlled by medication now and a operation. recently took reduntancy from work and went back to college to train in something totally different. 

while at college i was talking to someone and martial arts came up and we got talking and i realised i might check it out again. now my medical problems are controlled and i use to enoy it. he did aikido and just passed his yellow belt grading. 

that's when it dawned on me that i still had a MT account and i typed in my usual username and password i use for forums and it worked and here i am. 

i usually am quiet on forums due to the fact i am a very beginner in the topic and therefore think there are far more knowledgable people to answer the questions.


----------



## stickarts (Dec 27, 2011)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Yondanchris (Dec 27, 2011)

Welcome to Martial Talk! 
What style(s) do you study? 
some of the best discussion in town right here! 
Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!


----------



## terry_gardener (Dec 28, 2011)

Sandanchris said:


> Welcome to Martial Talk!
> What style(s) do you study?
> some of the best discussion in town right here!
> Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!



as i stated above i don't study at the moment and researching what is available. quite like the sound of the Teesside Academy Shukokai Karate.


----------



## seasoned (Dec 28, 2011)

Greetings and welcome aboard...........


----------



## OKenpo942 (Jan 8, 2012)

Welcome to MT.


----------

